# Favorite Ice Cream



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I know, I know...a cigar forum but most of us are serious about what we like to eat/drink/smoke so here goes:

It used to be Chubby Hubby by Ben and Jerry but now it is Haagen-Dazs Mayan Chocolate (chocolate with cinnamon).


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Breyers vanilla, I know I have no sense of adventure. But it is my favorite.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

All of it!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm a Vanilla guy...no particular brand...and I can't say why or how I became this way...

My Hypothesis:

When I eat ice cream I like to eat a lot of it...and though I love chocolate, peanut butter, ect....I can't eat ton's of it...so there ya have it folks...Vanilla for me!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

B&J's Chunky Monkey :dr :dr :dr


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Pretty much any kind... love ice cream... could eat it all day :dr :dr


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

I love Bluebell's Vanilla Icecream.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Chocolate Chip is the best in my book.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tie: Mint Chocolate Chip or Haagen-Daz Coffee


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Homemade vanilla....Nothing else like it IMO
Also like Moose Tracks as well.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Homemade vanilla....Nothing else like it IMO
> Also like Moose Tracks as well.


Okay, I forgot about turning the crank and having homemade peach ice cream growing up. That definitely rocks.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Chubby Hubby - Ben & Jerry's


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Hood Ice Cream (biased due to work...)


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Good ole Rocky Road for me. I use to love as a kid... remember Bubble Gum Icecream. :dr Good ole DQ vanilla cone dipped in chocolate pretty damn good to. :dr Now I gotta go in the house and get a bowl. Thanks guys. geeezzz


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I still like that crappy bubble gum ice cream, But my fav would have to be rocky road


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Mint Chocolate Chip.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Peppermint. Try it. For real. It's pink.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Love cherry vanillia.

When we were kids we made home made vanillia ice cream and added cherries from the trees in the backyard, YUM. :dr


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Mexican vanilla from Amy's Ice Cream in Austin is my hands-down fav...they also do a whole series of liqueur-infused ice creams that are often pretty good, too...

If from the store, then either chipped chocolate or choco chip cookie dought for the complete and total sugar overload :mn


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Well my favorite is no longer in the ice cream case , Haagen Daz Baileys Irish Cream , :dr , man that was great stuff . I too am a vanilla guy , but with any fresh fruit on top is better .


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Ben and Jerry's Chunky Munkey


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Godiva Chocolate Raspberry Truffle


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Breyer's Banana Chip....MMMMMMMM:dr 

I won't eat any Ben and Jerry's products since they decided to financially support a convicted cop killer. :2


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Dryers Mocha Almond Fudge


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Breyer's Banana Chip....MMMMMMMM:dr
> 
> I won't eat any Ben and Jerry's products since they decided to financially support a convicted cop killer. :2


Tom,

Can you elaborate? I generally hold the companies that I do business with (even if it is buying ice cream) to a decency standard so I would be very interested in finding out more.

scottie


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Hoods New England Creamery Boston Cream Pie of Edys Butterfinger.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

All of them, except mint. 

Blue Bell vanilla was awesome. 
Got to try some of that in Arkansas once while on a bike trip.
Can't buy that brand in Michigan. (except the pre-embargo stuff)


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Homemade vanilla....Nothing else like it IMO
> Also like Moose Tracks as well.


:tpd: Homemade Vanilla is the best! I like Haagen Daz Strawberry.

I also agree with OP on the Mayan Chocolate, but it's too rich for me to eat much.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bigga Petey said:


> All of them, except mint.
> 
> Blue Bell vanilla was awesome.
> Got to try some of that in Arkansas once while on a bike trip.
> Can't buy that brand in Michigan. (except the pre-embargo stuff)


Blue bell isn't sold most places I've been. I used to get it when I lived in KC. Their Dutch Chocolate is THE BEST chocolate ice cream I've ever had!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

If you held a gun to my head - Breyers Vanilla Bean

But I don't think there is an ice cream I don't like. If you ever get to Italy (or better yet Sicily) the gelatto is out of this world. It must be made with 100% milk fat and egg yolks. Never found it in the states.

In school a room mate of mine (from Texas) actually got Blue Bell ice cream care packages on dry ice from his family since he couldn't get it in Colorado. Used the excuse he was trying to keep weight on during the football season - strange those care packages came pretty frequently the rest of the year! 

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Cigar Jockey said:


> B&J's Chunky Monkey :dr :dr :dr


:tpd: Just the BEST


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anything from Cold Stone Creamery. The milkfat content is way higher than most ice creams and it blows the rest out of the water.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Dryers Mocha Almond Fudge


Well, well. :tpd: Me too!

Also butter pecan and plain chocolate almond.

My favorite milkshake is with chocolate mocca ice cream with folgers crystals added. Good stuff! :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

volfan said:


> Tom,
> 
> Can you elaborate? I generally hold the companies that I do business with (even if it is buying ice cream) to a decency standard so I would be very interested in finding out more.
> 
> scottie


Ben and Jerry's contributed to the defense fund of Mumia Abu-Jamal, who was tried, convicted, and sentenced to death for the murder of Philadelphia police officer Daniel Faulkner on December 9, 1981.

In late 2000, several high-profile personalities got behind the cause of a retrial for Abu-Jamal, claiming he was not given a fair trial and advocating a retrial. The Fraternal Order of Police called for a boycott of all products and work associated with those who support Daniel Faulkner's convicted killer.

As of 2001, Abu-Jamal had had his appeal hearings and his conviction stands.

Although I realize the boycott has no effect of Abu-Jamal's fate any more, I won't use B&J's products after they supported him so vehemently on their website and on a financial basis. :2


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Tie: Mint Chocolate Chip or Haagen-Daz Coffee


Dude, you are so on the money with this one! :dr


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Breyers Chocolate


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

My favorite ice cream treat would have to be Ben and Jerry's Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough. That stuff is LETHALLY delicious.

Oh, and stay away from their "Cream Stout" flavor; it tastes nothing like beer, damnit! :r :r


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

horrorview said:


> My favorite ice cream treat would have to be Ben and Jerry's Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough. That stuff is LETHALLY delicious.
> 
> Oh, and stay away from their "Cream Stout" flavor; it tastes nothing like beer, damnit! :r :r


You like an ice cream and cheese is not involved?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I picked up some Haagen Dasz pineapple coconut and it is out of this world good!! We have Kline's here locally and they make all their own ice cream. Used to have to wait till spring for some of the best ice cream you can find. Finally they have a location that allows them to stay open year round. They change the flavor every week. So far the lemon is my favorite. Tastes just like a lemon chiffon pie. mmmm mmmm good!!!


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Breyer's Natural Vanilla for me.

Although it's not really "ice cream", I've taken a liking to Culver's frozen custard lately also.

I know it's only ice cream but, I also will not purchase any ben & jerrys product because of all that left wing, enviro-wacko, tye-dyed, global village, save the whales, mission to save the world crapola that they push and provide funding for.


----------



## mulehead (Sep 18, 2006)

It's been any variety made by Hudsonville so far. Hudsonville is a brand that comes out of Hudsonville, Michigan. It is very creamy and flavorful, and I would put it up against anything made by Breyers. Plus, you actually get a full half-gallon of ice cream compared to the other brands. If there is anyone from Michigan that has yet to try Hudsonville ice cream, I would suggest to give their Triple Peanut Butter Cup a try. It is awesome! :dr


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I picked up some Haagen Dasz pineapple coconut and it is out of this world good!!!!


Ha, I just discovered the pineapple coconut a couple of weeks ago. It is so good and hard to not eat the whole pint in one go.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

stashu said:


> I know it's only ice cream but, I also will not purchase any ben & jerrys product because of all that left wing, enviro-wacko, tye-dyed, global village, save the whales, mission to save the world crapola that they push and provide funding for.


We call em "Tree-huggers"


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stashu said:


> Breyer's Natural Vanilla for me.
> 
> Although it's not really "ice cream", I've taken a liking to Culver's frozen custard lately also.
> 
> I know it's only ice cream but, I also will not purchase any ben & jerrys product because of all that left wing, enviro-wacko, tye-dyed, global village, save the whales, mission to save the world crapola that they push and provide funding for.


Not to mention donating money to support convicted cop killers. :2


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I love Blue Bell Milk Chocolate and Mint Chocolate Chip!! I also love HEB's brand Pecan Pralines and Cream!!!


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

The father of one my kindergarden and school friends used to own an italian ice cafe. So i ate a lot of ice cream as a kid. My favorite ice cream that come in a bowl is spaghetti ice cream and my favorite regular ice cream is white chocolate. I got around 10l of white chocolate ice cream to one of my birthdays and it reamains my all time favorite birthday present.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Straciatella (Italian-style Chocolate Chip Ice Cream) 

Over the decades, I've eaten enough to float the Delta Queen from Memphis to New Orleans. I just don't get overseas for business or pleasure often anymore.

Oh, how I miss this ice cream.....


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

blue bell, any of them


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Not to mention donating money to support convicted cop killers. :2


 I was never a fan of B&G but have even more reason to dislike them...Oh yeah my favorite Ice cream is home made peach.I have a friend with a peach tree and I get them right off of the branches.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbucks Coffee Almond Fudge.:tu


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

When it comes to store bought ice cream I love almost anything by Eddie's (fudge tracks, chocolate fudge brownie, cookie dough, you name it!). Outside of the store, it's hard to beat fresh, homemade ice cream, from fresh cream. I go to Crescent Ridge Dairy in Sharon, MA for some of the best, creamiest ice cream you can buy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

floydp said:


> Breyers vanilla, I know I have no sense of adventure. But it is my favorite.


:tpd:

I guess us old geezers just like the simple things!!

Best in a glass with about a third of the glass filled with whole milk.


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Breyers Rocky Road


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Graeter's Cookies 'n' Cream


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Baskin Robbins Chocolate Chip! :dr :dr


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I like lots of different flavors, but my go to lately has been double strawberry.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I like lots of different flavors, but my go to lately has been double strawberry.


Really? I'm surprised it's not bananacremepieicecream. 

You can get it here: http://www.handelsicecream.com/flavors/index.html It's very expensive to have anything shipped at this place though.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Homemade: Hand churned Peach
Carton: Haagen Daz Rum Raisin

Special: A scoop of a premium vanilla covered with a shot of Chambourd. Tasty! :dr


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Breyer's Banana Chip....MMMMMMMM:dr
> 
> I won't eat any Ben and Jerry's products since they decided to financially support a convicted cop killer. :2


Hadn't heard about that...B&J's makes the best ice cream, but if this is true I may have to look for another brand.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Syekick said:


> Straciatella (Italian-style Chocolate Chip Ice Cream)
> 
> Over the decades, I've eaten enough to float the Delta Queen from Memphis to New Orleans. I just don't get overseas for business or pleasure often anymore.
> 
> Oh, how I miss this ice cream.....


The best stuff! I found my best gelato in Florence and Assisi. Straciatella rocks!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

floydp said:


> Breyers vanilla, I know I have no sense of adventure. But it is my favorite.





SvilleKid said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I guess us old geezers just like the simple things!!
> 
> Best in a glass with about a third of the glass filled with whole milk.


:tpd: too. It must be a geezer thing. But, I like mine smothered in Hershey's chocolate syrup.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Baskin Robbins German Chocolate Cake.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Pistacho ice cream. Classic taste!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Tredegar said:


> Baskin Robbins German Chocolate Cake.


I agree, but today they were out so I settled for Extra Rich Choclate Fudge


----------

